# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: طریقه نصب فارسی ساز روی امولیتور

## sari-1369

میشه راهنماییم کنید تا بتونم روی امولیتور فارسی ساز نصب کنم ؟

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## Amir 2010a

ابتدا یک فارسی ساز مناسب برای Emuulator \ پیدا کن  از اینترنت

بعد با Active Yync امیولاتور را به کامپیوتر وصلش کن و فایل فارسی سازتو روش کپی کن
حالا از تو  FIle Explorer  برو به دایرکتوری فایلی که کپی کردی و بعد نصبش کن

آخر سر امیولاتور را Reset کن 

متناسب با نسخه ویندوز موبایل باید فارسی ساز مناسب پیدا کنی این خیلی مهمه چون اگه مثلا فارسی ساز برای ویندوز موبایل 6 باشه و رو 5 نصب بشه مشکل پیش میاد  مثلا منوی استارت باز نمیشه

----------


## sari-1369

Active Yync  چیه ؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> Active Yync  چیه ؟


Active Yync نه  :بامزه: 
Active Sync  :چشمک: 
یه برنامه است برای Sync و Cradle کردن PPC یا Emulator میتونی از خود سایت مایکروسافت دانلودش کنی . . .

----------


## senatormas

سلام
برای EMULATOR هیچ فارسی سازی یا عربی سازی نوشته نشده... 
با دردسر در صورت وجود NANDFLASH می تونی فونت tahoma.ttf رو براش تعریف کنی.
چه ویندوزی روش نصبه؟
دوستان بی انصاف هیچ کدوم منو تو ساخت کیبورد فارسی برای ایمولیتور کمک نکردن.
شما می خوای باهم کار کنیم.
چون فارسیشم بکنی کیبورد نداره!!!
senatormas@gmail.com

----------


## Amir 2010a

:قهقهه: سلام
برای ویندوز موبایل6 و 6.1 و حتی برای امیولاتور VS 2008 عربی ساز وجود دارد که با تغیرات زیر می توانید از قابلیت زبان فارسی نیز استفاده کنید.
1- عربی ساز Arabizer for Win 6-1.Cab را از اینترنت دانلود کنید اگه گیرتون نیومد بگید براتون آپلود کنم
2- با استفاده از نرم افزار Active Sync در ویندوز اکس پی یا Divice Center در ویندوز ویستا این فایل راروی PPC خود کپی کنید
3- با استفاده از File Explorer به سراغ فایل مورد نظر بروید و انرا اجرا نمائید برای نصب گزینه Device را انتخاب و روی گزینه Agree کلیک کنید

4- پس از طی مرحله نصب با کلیک روی OK ریست کنید
5- سیستم با زبان عربی بالا می آید و تمام گزینه های آن عربی است برای رفع این مشکل گزینه ابدا(Setting ) نظام رفته و روی دعم تعددالغات کلیک کنید . در منوی البلد العربیه را به فارسی(ایران) تغییر دهید و در تب التحکیم گزینه لغه واجهه التطبیق العربیه را به English with Arabic Enabled تغییر داده و دوباره ریست کنید
6- بعد ازاینکه سیستم بالا آمد تمام منوهای عربی به حالت اولیه برگشته اند اما امکان داردکیبورد ویندوز موبایل هنوز عربی باشد در این حالت تنظیمات قبلی را یک بار دیگر انجام داده و به Start- Setting-System-Multilanguagal support رفته و در تب Country ایران (فارسی) را انتخاب و در تب COntrl گزینه English With Arabic Enabled را انتخاب و سیستمرا ریست نمائید.

من این روش را برای ویندوز موبایل 6 و 6.1 تست کردم . هیچ مشکلی نداشت . اما برای ویندوز موبایل5 جواب نداد و منوی Start باز نشد



کیبورد فارسی در امیولاتور در زیر آوردم ببینید تا مطمئن باشید!!!
 :قهقهه: 


موفق باشید

----------


## sari-1369

سلام ، من Arabizer for Win 6-1.Cab  رو پیدا نکردم . میشه آپلود کنی ؟

من فقط میخوام توی ایمولیتور فارسی رو ببینم یعنی یه متن فارسی که هستش رو درست نشون بده . نمیخوام تایپ کنم . یازم باید از Arabizer for Win 6-1.Cab  استفاده کنم ؟   یا فقط با کپی کردن فنت میشه ؟

----------


## vbworm

> سلام
> برای EMULATOR هیچ فارسی سازی یا عربی سازی نوشته نشده... 
> با دردسر در صورت وجود NANDFLASH می تونی فونت tahoma.ttf رو براش تعریف کنی.
> چه ویندوزی روش نصبه؟
> دوستان بی انصاف هیچ کدوم منو تو ساخت کیبورد فارسی برای ایمولیتور کمک نکردن.
> شما می خوای باهم کار کنیم.
> چون فارسیشم بکنی کیبورد نداره!!!
> senatormas@gmail.com


کاش قبل از زدن حرفی یکم روش تحقیق کنید.  :متفکر: 

نیازی به این همه کار نیست مثل کار با ActiveSync
یه پوشه هرجایی که دوست دارید بسازید، از منوی File در Emulator گزینه Configure رو انتخاب کنید. یک قسمتی هست به نام SharedFolde. توی اون قسمت آدرس اون پوشه ای رو که ساختید بدید و OK کنید. حالا اگه FileExplorer رو از توی Emulator باز کنید، میبینید که یه StorageCard دارید که نقش Sd Card رو براتون انجام میده و فایلهاش رو هم از همون پوشه ای که ساختید میخونه..... به همین راحتی، به همیشن خوشمزگی  :لبخند گشاده!: 

و اما فارسی ساز :

http://www.mobilestan.net/showthread.php?t=47097

کاملا کرک شده. من 3 ساله روی گوشیم دارمش :شیطان: 

برای کیبورد فارسی هم میتونی از کیبورد Resco استفاده کنی

----------


## Hamid.Mayeli

> کاش قبل از زدن حرفی یکم روش تحقیق کنید. 
> 
> نیازی به این همه کار نیست مثل کار با ActiveSync
> یه پوشه هرجایی که دوست دارید بسازید، از منوی File در Emulator گزینه Configure رو انتخاب کنید. یک قسمتی هست به نام SharedFolde. توی اون قسمت آدرس اون پوشه ای رو که ساختید بدید و OK کنید. حالا اگه FileExplorer رو از توی Emulator باز کنید، میبینید که یه StorageCard دارید که نقش Sd Card رو براتون انجام میده و فایلهاش رو هم از همون پوشه ای که ساختید میخونه..... به همین راحتی، به همیشن خوشمزگی 
> 
> و اما فارسی ساز :
> 
> http://www.mobilestan.net/showthread.php?t=47097
> 
> ...


 
سلام تشکر از مطلب خوبتون ولی من تو این سایت عضو نبودم و نشد که ثبت نام کنم سایتش گیر داره link دیگه ای هست.

----------


## senatormas

> کاش قبل از زدن حرفی یکم روش تحقیق کنید. 
> 
> نیازی به این همه کار نیست مثل کار با ActiveSync
> یه پوشه هرجایی که دوست دارید بسازید، از منوی File در Emulator گزینه Configure رو انتخاب کنید. یک قسمتی هست به نام SharedFolde. توی اون قسمت آدرس اون پوشه ای رو که ساختید بدید و OK کنید. حالا اگه FileExplorer رو از توی Emulator باز کنید، میبینید که یه StorageCard دارید که نقش Sd Card رو براتون انجام میده و فایلهاش رو هم از همون پوشه ای که ساختید میخونه..... به همین راحتی، به همیشن خوشمزگی 
> 
> و اما فارسی ساز :
> 
> http://www.mobilestan.net/showthread.php?t=47097
> 
> ...



دوست من از دنیا بی خبری! به ویندوز موبایل نمی گن امولاتور!!! برعکسشم همینطور! :خیلی عصبانی: 
دوستمون برای WM فارسی ساز نمی خواد برای WCE می خواد!!!
برای WM  یه عمره فارسی ساز اومده هرکسی هم سرچ کنه می دونه
ولی برای WCE باید بشینی با remote Registery به زبون فارسی مسیر بدی تا تازه بتونه حروف فارسی رو نشون بده! حالا بخوای RTL ش کنی اول بدبختیه! کاشکی این سایت برنامه نویس یه میلی برا آدم می فرستاد تا مجبور نباشی سربزنی... شایدم داره من بلد نیستم فعالش کنم!؟

----------


## senatormas

این رو همه ویندوز موبایلا واسه من تاحالا جواب داده.
http://www.ir-tci.org/archives/softw...language_pack/
ولی اگه بناس برنامت رویه دستگاه بشینه نه یه پاکت پی سی موبایل باید بشینی دستی فارسیش کنی!

----------


## m_zi

سلام
ميشه راهنماييم كنيد كه چه جوري ميشه در WinCE6 حروف فارسي كه در پروژه ام وجود داره رو نشون بدم . وقتي برنامه ام رو در اين محسط ران مي كنم علامت سوال نشون ميده.
مرسي

----------

